# New Cat



## fanwoodguy (Oct 14, 2011)

So we cat sit for a neighbor who thinks life in the garage is just great for their cat. Go over there every other day and toss in some food, she will be fine type of owners. Well that wasn't going to happen, Alley came over to our house, was given a room with a window, her own litter box and sufficient grooming that removed enough fur to make a rug. I don't push the issue because these are my wifes friends but last night she "suggested" we refuse to return Alley. Seems like a plan especially since one of the 2 resident cats have already accepted her as a member of the household. Let's see how this plays out.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh my! Sounds like a complicated situation. I wonder why they even have a cat to begin with, if they just keep her in the garage. Maybe she was a stray that wandered in?


----------



## fanwoodguy (Oct 14, 2011)

No Alley isn't a stray. She was acquired as a kitten because their son wanted a cat. You know the story, I'll take care of it, I'll feed it, I'll play with it etc etc. They had it declawed because it might ruin the furniture. Everyone lost interest except when it is suggested they give it up. The cat is more a possession than a companion. When we care for it she is one of the sweetest animals craving contact with other living things. The garage is dark with frosted windows offering no stimulation at all. We (I) have been tempted to steal this cat and posted some time ago about this but this is the first time my wife has suggested we could provide a better place for Alley. I suspect once the cat is removed from their home no one will notice.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

They keep the cat in the garage all day by herself? Does she get access to the other parts of the house? They don't interact with her at all??? That sounds like a sad situation for this cat. I don't blame you for wanting to rescue her from them. Too bad they don't realize that she would be much happier. Have you asked them to give the cat to you willingly already? Would they be open to it if you offered to buy her off them?


----------



## fanwoodguy (Oct 14, 2011)

The story is evolving. Adding another animal to the house is a joint decision. Now that my wife is on board she broached the subject with her friend. We are keeping her a few more days because they are doing work on their house and the contractor needs access to the garage. Letting Alley in the house apparently was not in the cards. As I write this I am told Alley is comfortably lying on our bed. I suspect she will be part of our household by the end of the week.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I hope this doesn't cause a rift with the neighbors. Some people can be real @sses about things like this. Buy a bottle of wine and bring it over to them and let them know the cat needs to go to the vet (in reality it should), but you are willing to incur the anticipated high expenses if you can keep the cat. Congratulations on your new family member!!

I'm so diabolical! :jump


----------



## Justteri1000 (May 27, 2013)

MARCIA! <tsk tk tsk>....but I whole heartedly concur.


----------



## fanwoodguy (Oct 14, 2011)

It appears the neighbors are creating a story to justify giving up the cat (No I don't know why but whatever works). I came home yesterday to find Alley sleeping on my wifes shoulder like she had been doing this her whole life. Alley has been introduced to Lexi our female (not planned) and they are respecting each others space in the same room. The introduction to Buddy, our male, will have to be handled over the course of a few weeks.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

They can have their story so they still look responsible. At least the cat has found people who will love and appreciate it and visa versa.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah, whatever works for them. The cat will be much happier and healthier with you guys for sure. So sweet Alley is sleeping on your wife's shoulder! She sounds like a very sweet cat.


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow what an amazing story. I don't understand people you know. The lady I got Suzie off said she needed to give Suzie (and another cat up) cos their landlords did not allow cats. To be honest I'm not sure if I really believe them. She didn't seem bothered abotu them both. Makes me mad really. Anyhoo well done you and so happy for Ally now !! You all sound like a great cat family!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I think people fall in love with the idea of getting a cat/kitten, then reality sets in: vet bills, food, fresh water, scooping, etc., so they just get tired of it all. This woman was looking for a reason to release her obligation to the cat. Her loss, your gain! Congratulations now how about some pics of Alley?


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

This sounds a lot like how we acquired our dog... my husbands old roomie got a puppy n left him outside all day.. never took him to the vet for shots so when the guy invited another puppy over the doggie got parvo.. n so he was gonna put him down instead of treatment. . So we said wed pay for it if we could keep him.. he was 6 months at the time and had never been on a leash... now he will be almost 3  he's so spoiled. . I'm sure alley will be too... great story

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

This is the dog  see how happy he is? Haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fanwoodguy (Oct 14, 2011)

Like I said the story is evolving. Now the folks want Alley back because she is a "member of their family" My response was something socially incorrect along the lines of I didn't know you kept your son locked in the garage. That earned me "the look". Negotiations will begin in earnest this evening. The father and mother really don't want the cat so it is only a matter of getting them to convince their 13 YO that with all of the other things he is involved in Alley has no place in their household. This is sort of new to me because in my house the children did not have equal standing.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

Katrina, looks like the dog integrated quite well into your family 

Fanwoodguy, best of luck talking to the neighbors this evening. If your wife is friends with them, maybe she can sweet talk them into letting you keep the cat?


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

I would offer to pay the kid for her... I bet he plays video games

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

And cat monkeys it was hard but worth it 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Tell him he can visit the cat and maybe talk about what is best for the cat. How would he feel alone in the garage? Or does he prefer being comfortable in the house with people. Same with cats.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I so hope you guys get this cat! She deserves a Happy Home with caring
people...
OOHHHHH people sometimes, Grrrrrr...


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Ohhhh drama continues. This is better than soap! The kid obviously cannot take good care of this cat. I hope the neighbor will let go of their ego and do what's best for the cat.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow. Sounds like some great parenting skills there! I do hope you get to keep this cat.... And along Marcia's note, if you provide some sort of vet care (like a checkup) and they haven't kept up on it, you could have more grounds to keep her!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

fanwoodguy said:


> Like I said the story is evolving. Now the folks want Alley back because she is a "member of their family" My response was something socially incorrect along the lines of I didn't know you kept your son locked in the garage. That earned me "the look". Negotiations will begin in earnest this evening. The father and mother really don't want the cat so it is only a matter of getting them to convince their 13 YO that with all of the other things he is involved in Alley has no place in their household. This is sort of new to me because in my house the children did not have equal standing.


I will _never_ understand why some parents kowtow to their own children. The very idea that a 13 year old _child_ should get to make major decisions that affect the health and well-being of an animal is absolutely ridiculous to me--especially as his parents have obviously done such a fantastic job of teaching him how to be a responsible person. You should of course ask your kids their opinions on things that affect them, but to let your children run your household?! If you want your kids to grow up to be selfish, self-obsessed, greedy, little twits I think giving them whatever they ask for and letting them dictate important family decisions is just about the best way to go about it.

I really hope that you can convince them to let you keep Alley!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

JungliBillis said:


> Ohhhh drama continues. This is better than soap! The kid obviously cannot take good care of this cat. I hope the neighbor will let go of their ego and do what's best for the cat.


Yes, I agree!! I love drama - I'll be watching this thread carefully!! I for one am glad fanwoodguy called them out about the cat being kept in the garage! That is so sad.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Those people are jerks, poor cat! I really hope that you can keep the poor thing. I have Cabbit sleep in the garage because he has Manx syndrome and it is really hard for him to control his bowel movements (easier to clean any accidents) but he has a litter box, food,water, cat bed, insulated garage and during the day and evening he is inside and gets attention, love, treats, and he goes outside when he wants to, etc. having a cat in a garage 24/7 is cruel.


----------



## Rho (Jul 27, 2013)

Oh, I hope you get it! I am afraid I would have told them ally ran away!


----------



## fanwoodguy (Oct 14, 2011)

The saga of Alley Cat continues. We had to return her to her owners, partly because they asked and partly because we were going to be out of town for 4 days and did not have arrangements for the care of a third cat while we were away. She is going to come back to out house on Friday for the for an undetermined amount of time because of "issues" at her home. Not quite sure what those issue are or if I even care but she will be welcomed back. Too bad the introductions will have to start all over.


----------



## ecat (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow, that is so sad. Why wouldn't they let a declawed animal inside? Are they afraid of fur?

I'm so glad declawing is illegal here.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh my goodness. At least she is coming back. darn right she has "issues" at her home. The people in it! So frustrating they don't do what's best for the cat.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

JungliBillis said:


> Oh my goodness. At least she is coming back. darn right she has "issues" at her home. The people in it! So frustrating they don't do what's best for the cat.


I agree, ggrrrrrr, people....
I've been checking this thread for updates to.
I so hope you rescue this poor cat from that situation. ..


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Wondering whats going on with this kitty and your family, please update us.


----------

